# How to make. Floating shelf



## Tripp Knightly (Mar 20, 2016)

I like the use of 3/4 ply vs some of the other guides out there where you're building glorified hollow core doors. As even you allude near the end, load bearing for these is still not huge. Herewith I drop a gauntlet: show us how to make a floater that can bear huge loads, like stacked stoneware!


----------



## Doingitwithjaso (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks for watching. That is a great idea for showing a rock solid heavy duty shelf video. I have built the strong enough shelf, but you basically have to take off the drywall and insert metal supports directly to the studs. A little more involved,but you can do pull ups on those suckers


----------

